# canning in metal cans



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am cross posting this here since I got no response from the first listing.

I found this website and wanted to know if anyone out there has done this or would recommend it. I love canning in glass jars but for the bigger bulk items, say a size 10, this would seem more practical.

Any one!

ed in doing some canning with the #10 cans and googled for ideas. I think I have found the best one yet.

Can Sealers : Canning : Survival Kits : StoreItFoods.com


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I've used the #10 cans for dry products. You buy the cans and lids separately. Fill the cans, add an oxygen absorber packet, then seal.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a can sealer from Lehmans. It does not do the #10 can, but it does popular smaller sizes. and it is a bit more affordable. Not too many folks on this forum respond much about metal canning. (JustCLiff is a great one for info on this!, how are ya CLiff? ) I for one am going to invest in one of these. 


Kitchen-|-Canning and Preserving-|-Canners and Cookers-|-Can Sealer - Lehmans.com



I will order cans from these folks as well. You could put dry beans,bouillon and veggies in one, add an O2 absorber and have a ready to cook meal. (or other sorts of combinations) I am considering using them for canning water.Also, you can get the pull top cans, so no can opener needed, and plastic re-usable lids for said cans.

Open Top Cans & Accessories - House of Cans

I have the book "Putting Food By"

Amazon.com: Putting Food By (Plume) (9780452268999): Janet Greene, Ruth Hertzberg, Beatrice Vaughan: Books

which has excellent methods and instructions for canning in metal cans...which I will can meats,veggies etc....
I have not purchased anything yet as I need to get through income tax time..but you can bet your bippy that it will happen this summer.
Just my two cents...:thumb:

It's not that I don't like to can in jars, because I really do. But if i need something I can throw in the vehicle and leave, the cans are just not going to break. I know they are not re-usable, but it is a prep survival, and at this time, it is negligible for me.

Good Luck and let me know how you do 

Kris


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Solarmom,
I went to the website for the cans. When looking at all the varieties, they say that they are not for food, and why will not guarantee the product inside. 
That doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

well, there are other can suppliers in this country...it's lawyer speak to me..and the same cans that canned food manufacturers use...they have to say that . enamel lined a c lined cans are perfectly safe for food items.


OPEN TOP CANS AND LIDS | Freund Container, a Division of Berlin Packaging

another manufacturer

Kris


----------

